# Green Multis



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I just set up a spawn with these guys. Karen let me borrow a green/multi pair that's in the spawning tank right now. The breeders are amazing! They have great color and excellent finnage. 
Here's the pair:

















I should get just multis out of this spawn. I'm going to be splitting this spawn with Karen BTW.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful! I'm excited to see the babies


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

They are GORGEOUS!!! I cannot wait to see the outcome!! I am dying for one of Karens fish, I see all these pictures of them and they are all so stunning!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

The male has already started on a bubblenest...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks DQ!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok so there is now a pretty good sized nest from the male...I will be releasing the female early tomorrow morning.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck! I bet they'll spawn by tomorrow night.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck! I hope they spawn for you.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow beat you are staying busy with your spawns. Can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The babies are going to be beautiful, no doubt about it.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!
I went ahead and released the female this morning.Things are looking good. Maybe I'll have a spawn by tomorrow...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Beautiful pair! I can't wait to see how the results of this possible pairing works out. By the way, I am borrowing a breeder betta from someone who lives close to me, too.:-D


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck!! I hope they spawn quickly without much damage!! Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

How are they doing this morning Beat?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

There's a big nest under the IAL but no spawning yet. Not that much damage either just a couple of nips....


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

And after a few hours of spawning, I went ahead and removed the female. Looks like a good sized spawn. Hopefully I'll have wigglers by tomorrow.


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Yay!! Can't wait to see pictures of the little ones! Congrats!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats on the spawn beat! I know you must have been getting antsy for another one. 

Fingers crossed for a big healthy spawn.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well right now the male's tummy is FULL...I guess there was a lot of "bad eggs" because there's still a few in the nest. Hopefully I'm wrong and there's more than just a _few _eggs...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

And we have our first wiggler!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!! I can't wait for pics! lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yay for wigglers!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

And 1 week old today....Very small spawn..I've only seen 5-10. I moved them to a growout today and they have been feeding on BBS. They're pretty small because for 1, my walter worm culture decided to crash on me the day right before they became free swimming..therefore I offered BBS very early and only a few fry ate it. And 2, it took them about 3 days to become free swimming so they've only had about 4 days to eat and grow...Usually with my other spawns the fry are free swimming within a day...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What would cause them to be late in free swimming?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I love Karen's fish! I love how alot of her bettas have the shorter body type, I really love that form. And the finnage on her fish are always amazing.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well this spawn has just been a plain DISASTER so far. First the male eats most of the eggs.I only have 4 fry. Then my WW culture crashes just a day before free swimming. And noow my BBS just hatch for some reason!! I'm like soo angry at this point... :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about your fry and your cultures crashing.


----------

